# Need help coming up with a title. >.>



## tmtakumi (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm currently writing an erotica series about me and my BF (my first writing series ever), and I kinda need help coming up with a title for it.

Main characters:
Takumi Emberbrew: 28 year old pandaren warrior/shaman hybrid.
Mortoxis Silverheart: 30 year old pandaren monk

Main idea: Takumi and Mortoxis are lovers who met on the battlefield. They're always busy serving the Alliance, so they rarely get to see each other.

if you could come up with suggestions for a title, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks.
tmtakumi


----------



## BRN (Oct 17, 2013)

I know this won't sound helpful, but titles often naturally come from ideas that you create while you're writing the story itself - some silly event, perhaps, or a joke that your characters make. 

Try and just call it 'your story' for now - start writing, and see what happens.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 17, 2013)

Tentatively call it Silverbrew and write it until you get a flash of inspiration. Your ideal title will convey the entire point of the story in one word and you may not have it until you're mostly done writing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

The Fighting Mongooses.


----------

